
Uber’s ‘Dirty Little Secret’: Shared Driver Accounts - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/ubers-dirty-little-secret-shared-driver-accounts-11574883278?mod=rsswn
======
tyingq
I like the end of the article where Uber suggests it's going to implement
advanced face recognition where you have to blink or turn your head.

Then a driver suggests just checking for excessive hours clocked against the
vehicle instead :)

------
anovikov
In Lithuania, people from Ukraine are brought this way. There are 4 of them
per car: two drive in shifts, two stay in Ukraine with their families (because
their visa free entry is 90 days out of 180). Obviously work is completely
illegal.

Their boss is Ukrainian himself AND he works for the Lithuanian company that
owns the car! So there are 3 intermediaries between rider and (actual) driver,
counting Uber itself.

------
sumanthvepa
This is almost the default in India. The person driving me is almost never the
person whose name is shown on the app.

~~~
chewz
In Warsaw, Poland there are many Uber drivers from India. If you have a
collision with one of them you (and the police) have to wait for his handler
to arrive on the scene as the driver speaks almost no English, have no papers
etc..

As far as I know the drivers are brought here, live in squalid conditions out
in some suburbs, and probably earn next to nothing as the money goes to their
handlers.

Uber is facilitating slave work managed by organized crime groups on a large
scale.

~~~
daemin
I've had a few Indians drive me here, but it's mostly people from Ukraine,
Georgia, and some of the other *stans.

The one thing that I've encountered is that multiple drivers sharing the same
car.

